# Free MMORPG



## Ryankop

I gotta admit, *Free Mac MMORPG*'s are difficult to find. World of Warcraft was always tempting, however it has a monthly cost. I am right now searching for an excellent MMORPG that is free and of course, OS X compatible. So far I've tried three that have their pros and cons (I didn't go into extreme detail). If any of you know anymore, post here  

? Runescape
-------------
As we all know runescape is nifty online applet, that is pretty impressive for what it offers. It has no class restrictions (you can be any class), and you can train any skill. However, it does retain found classes (from the combat skill you train the most) which are, archers, mages, and warriors.

Pros:
- Free for the limited world interface
- Has a very nice pvp and pking system
- Interesting way to calculate levels
Cons:
- Graphics aren't the best, however they aren't that shabby
- For all the 'good' stuff you must pay for membership
- No mac client version of it yet..

? Eternal Lands
-------------
This is an exceptionally well done Mac OS X port, of the game Eternal Lands. Similar to runescape, there are no class restrictions, you can train any skill, be whatever you want to be. Still in the beta development stages, this game is proving to be a fun way to kill time.

Pros:
- Nicely done graphics for a FREE game (except p2p races)
- Has an interesting built in guild system and unique chat system
- Friendly community, and nice players
- PVP and PK 
- Summoning!!
Cons:
- P2P races (The good ones too)
- Still in beta; several skills still need to be added upon (EG magic is a very weak skill compared to just plain attacking)
- Music for OS X port doesn't work yet

? Planeshift
-------------
A very nice eye candy OS X port of Planeshift, and again another beta in development stages. Didn't play it that long, but from the looks of it, a very nice camera mode, and spectacular graphics for this free game.

Pros:
- Very nice graphics for a free Mac MMORPG
- Animations look nice
- Interesting camera modes, and superb developed stories

Cons:
- Veeeeeerrrrrry Laggy, lag spikes here and there (OS X port only I believe, I was running it on a PowerPC G5 with Cable)
- Not all races are developed on

-----------------------------------------------------------------

So if you know of any other cool OS X Free MMORPG's (except Oberin, sorry, just never could appreciate it), post here!

Cheers,


----------



## monster and machine

there was one i used to play on a hacked account called Graal. it wasn't bad. graphically it looked liked SNES Zelda, which i htink is pretty cool.


----------



## Ryankop

Couldn't find an OS X version on their site...

Update: Found it

Not bad, any others?


----------



## monster and machine

free and for os x

http://www.firststaronlinestratics.com/


----------



## Ryankop

I didn't like that one you recently posted. However, I really enjoyed Graal.. The problem was it never saved. How do you get it to save? Whenever I quited it, it would merely start me from the beginning when I re-logged in. Does it do this for all trial users?


----------



## monster and machine

it shouldn't. that is weird.

i haven't tried that other one yet either. i was at insidemacgames.com and i saw the ad on a banner and thought it was pretty coincidental that i was seeing it right after reading your post so i thought i would let you know. i signed up, but i am too busy playing elder scrolls 3: morrowind right now to care about anything else.


----------



## Ryankop

All right. Keep me informed.


----------



## draognz20

*ty so much*

ty for saying Planeshift I now love that game its awesome. plz tell me if there r anymore games.


----------



## lewdvig

Free to play with micro transactions is the only way to thrive in WoW's shadow IMO.


Boot camp 

D&D Online is free to play.

The Old Republic is using micro payments, I am hoping that it will be free.


Mac 

Torchlight is spawning a free to play MMO that should be done soon.

Heroes of Newerth - DotA (not an MMO) clone that is $30 and free to play online.


----------



## Manatus

I've started playing Oberin - pretty simple graphics, but I like it so far. Lots of interaction with other players, more literacy than you usually find on MMOs.


----------



## rgray

How about Facebook? Its free, its online and everyone on there is playing a role..  Your quest is to find the truth... :clap:


----------



## chas_m

I should mention that a friend of mine has a couple of free online MMORPGs that have done very well, Otherspace and Necromudus. He is also one of the people behind the commercial game Fallen Earth.

Be aware that these are MUD type games, not like World of Warcraft (or Fallen Earth for that matter).


----------



## Millen

I found a good site with MMORPG for mac: MMORPG for Mac | mmomac.com

Ohh found another site aswell: MMORPG | Free Mac Games

Lets keep on looking guys!! there gotta be more games than this.


----------



## Manatus

Not free to buy, but free to play: if you're thinking about getting Guild Wars, you're probably better off buying the PC version and also getting a licence of "Crossover" - it'll run you less than the Mac version and you can also use Crossover for other games/programs. I don't know why this is, but the Mac versions of old games seem to never drop in price and are still sold for $50-60 when the PC versions have long since gone down to $20 or so or are even in the bargain bin.


----------

